Ask HN: Why is it odd to discuss about salary among friends? - bizdiz
======
grawprog
I've heard it being poor practice to discuss this with coworkers because it
can lead to resentment and pettiness and such but I've never had a problem
talking with friends about such things.

------
dozzie
No, it's not odd, it's quite normal. Where did you get that idea?

